# Word of the Week #4 - 2015



## SENC (Jan 18, 2015)

cozen (pronounced like Tony would pronounce cousin)

Cozen is a verb that means to deceive or trick; to induce something by artful coaxing or shrewd trickery.

"You must be very careful on WB, lest our leprechaun leader cozen you into shipping him some curly koa from your stash, as he attempted yesterday by posting subliminal messages in the emergency notification section."

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 18, 2015)

Are you then, Tony's cozen cousin ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 18, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Are you then, Tony's cozen cousin ?


You're quick, Tom, and the homophony is so nice one can almost overlook the grammatical error. But, to be grammatically correct it would have to be "cozening cousin".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 18, 2015)

SENC said:


> You're quick, Tom, and the homophony is so nice one can almost overlook the grammatical error. But, to be grammatically correct it would have to be "cozening cousin".



Thanks for the grammatically correct version. I like it 
Tho it does resemble u getting cozy with ur cuz .........

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Jan 18, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Thanks for the grammatically correct version. I like it
> Tho it does resemble u getting cozy with ur cuz .........


What happens in North Carolina, stays in North Carolina... I hope!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Jan 18, 2015)

We need a redneck to run this thread. Henry thinks we are a bunch if edumacated geniuses.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2015)

Tclem said:


> We need a redneck to run this thread. Henry thinks we are a bunch if edumacated geniuses.



Actually, Redneck Henry thinks HE is an edumacated genius.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Jan 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Actually, Redneck Henry thinks HE is an edumacated genius.


Hey, we all gotta dream.

And education and genius are relative. It's kind of like being chased by a bear. You don't have to be fast, just faster than the next guy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 18, 2015)

This is another example of the resident wordsmith attempting to cozen the fine antediluvians of Woodbarter into ignoring the sylvan topics so dear to our hearts in favor of this codswallop.



(This is also nearing the limits of my ability to use the vocabulary words in a single sentence)

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 18, 2015)

DKMD said:


> This is another example of the resident wordsmith attempting to cozen the fine antediluvians of Woodbarter into ignoring the sylvan topics so dear to our hearts in favor of this codswallop.
> 
> 
> 
> (This is also nearing the limits of my ability to use the vocabulary words in a single sentence)


I'm lost now.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 18, 2015)

DKMD said:


> This is another example of the resident wordsmith attempting to cozen the fine antediluvians of Woodbarter into ignoring the sylvan topics so dear to our hearts in favor of this codswallop.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to do this, but I was too lazy to look back to find all the words! Good job Doc! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2015)

DKMD said:


> This is another example of the resident wordsmith attempting to cozen the fine antediluvians of Woodbarter into ignoring the sylvan topics so dear to our hearts in favor of this codswallop.
> 
> 
> 
> (This is also nearing the limits of my ability to use the vocabulary words in a single sentence)




Henry for next week's word pick _gymnologize _- let's see how he works that in. Probably something to do with you and Tony I bet . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> gymnologize



Ain't that findin' rocks u find in a place you play bayskitbawl?????

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kweinert (Jan 20, 2015)

And as we gather up these new words to use, we should pay attention to how they're to be used as well.

Twenty Unforgettable Rules for Righting

1. Each pronoun agrees with their antecedent
2. Just between you and I, case is important.
3. Verbs has to agree with their subject.
4. Watch our for irregular verbs which have crope into our language.
5. Don't use no double negative.
6. A writer mustn't shift your point of view.
7. When dangling, don't use participles.
8. Neither conjunctions or prepositions should be used improperly.
9. Don't write a run-on sentence you got to punctuate it.
10. About sentence fragments.
11. In letters themes reports articles and stuff like that we use commas to keep a string of items apart.
12. Its important to use apostrophe's right.
13. Don't use commas, which aren't necessary.
14. Don't abbrev.
15. Check to see if you any words out.
16. In my opinion I think that an author when he is writing shouldn't get into the habit of making use of too many unnecessary words the he does not really need in order to put his message across.
17. About repetition, the repetition of a word might be really effective repetition -- take, for instance, Abraham Lincoln's "... of the people, by the people, for the people."
18. Minimize jargon.
19. Eschew obfuscation.
20. The passive voice should be used sparingly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2015)

According to those rules . . . . Tony is a literary genius.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 20, 2015)

After a cozening I done feel we been hoodwinked.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 20, 2015)

Kevin said:


> According to those rules . . . . Tony is a literary genius.


I' nit wrote in a bouk. Yalls understendds mussussssipppi chatter

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2015)

Kevin said:


> According to those rules . . . . Tony is a literary genius.



No I ain't, you take that back! I caint have you'uns thinkin' Ahm edumacated!!!!!!


----------

